# تملك شقة فاخرة في برج المزرعة بعجمان بمقدم 10 ألاف وبالأقساط لغاية 100 شهر



## Adv Realestate (18 مارس 2020)

تملك شقتك في برج المزرعة

و بالأقساط بخطط دفع لغاية ١٠٠ شهر ( ٦ سنوات بعد استلام الشقة )

يقع المشروع في منطقة الحليو في امارة عجمان بجانب جامعة الوطن، قريب شارع الشيخ محمد بن زايد و حديقة الحميدية.

برج المزرعة عبارة عن برج سكني مؤلف من ٥ طوابق للمواقف ١٦ طابق متكرر للشقق السكنية.

يحوي البرج محلات تجارية وخدمات مميزة، صالتي رياضة للرجال والنساء ومسبح للكبار وآخر للصغار و حضانة للأطفال.

يتميز المشروع بتصميمه الصديق للبيئة حيث سيتم تغطية الواجهات الخارجية بالشجيرات الطبيعية مما يؤمن جواً نقياً غنياً بالأوكسجين لسكان البناء.


متوفر استديوهات بمساحات تبدأ من ٤٤ متر مربع،

السعر الكلي يبدأ من ٢١٠ ألف درهم

الدفعه الأولى ١٠٥٠٠ درهم

قسط شهري يبدأ من ١٠٠٠ درهم


متوفر أيضاً غرفة وصالة بمساحة تبدأ من ٧٥ متر مربع،

السعر الكلي يبدأ من ٣٢٠ ألف درهم

الدفعه الأولى ١٦٠٠٠ درهم

قسط شهري يبدأ من ١٥٠٠ درهم

موعد تسليم البرج ٢٠٢٢/٦

سارع بحجز شقتك .. عرض ( ١٠٠ شهر ) لفترة محدودة

للحجز والإستعلام يرجى التواصل على الرقم:
971554845500


----------



## Adv Realestate (21 مارس 2020)

*رد: تملك شقة فاخرة في برج المزرعة بعجمان بمقدم 10 ألاف وبالأقساط لغاية 100 شهر*

971554845500


----------



## Adv Realestate (3 أبريل 2020)

*رد: تملك شقة فاخرة في برج المزرعة بعجمان بمقدم 10 ألاف وبالأقساط لغاية 100 شهر*

971554845500


----------



## Adv Realestate (22 أبريل 2020)

*رد: تملك شقة فاخرة في برج المزرعة بعجمان بمقدم 10 ألاف وبالأقساط لغاية 100 شهر*

971554845500​


----------

